# Winter Patty Recipe



## J.Walters (Sep 24, 2015)

I would like to know if anyone has a recipe for winter parties. I know I buy MannLake or Dadant patties, but I have time this winter and thought about making some. Thank you in advance!


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

You will find that most people use the sugar blocks rather than the winter patties. The recipe is located here: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?290641-My-recipe-method-for-sugar-blocks
These are much easier than making soft patties and they work great to keep the hive alive when stores run short.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

ten pounds of sugar and two cups of water mixed until all sugar is damp. Put in forms and let dry. That is all bees need in the winter. Adding protein fills their gut with waste that the bees have to hold until next flying day. Just carbs/sugar.


----------

